# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse nuk mundemi te vendosim GIF

## Sirius

Pse nuk mundemi te vendosim GIF por vetem foto.

Ndoshta eshte por une nuk e pashe ne rregullore arsyen.

FLM

----------


## Uriel

Kjo çështje është diskutuar njëherë: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...9&postcount=15

Kaloni mirë.

----------

